# Vietnam Archives



## AWP (May 25, 2015)

Hosted by Texas Tech. The oral history section is huge and covers a wide range of experiences. There's more than enough to keep you busy. Maps, imagery, audio....everything.

http://www.vietnam.ttu.edu/

Cheers!


----------



## Grunt (May 25, 2015)

Outstanding find!

Thanks for the post.

Plenty of new reading material now.


----------



## pardus (May 25, 2015)

Bastard! 

Awesome find!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 11, 2015)

This is a link to all the command chronologies, after-action reports and combat histories of most, if not all, Army and Marine units in Vietnam, in PDF form, the original typed documents, lovingly "mined" from the Texas Tech collection.

This is a link to the Marine section, but if you click on "Records of War Home" you can access Army documents including Special Forces unit histories as far back as 1962. This is incredible stuff, vast and comprehensive as FF has noted.

US Marine Corps in Vietnam - The Texas Tech Virtual Vietnam USMC collection


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 11, 2015)

What an excellent find. Thanks Free!!


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 12, 2015)

If you don't mind me adding some similar NZ sources? 

W3 Story Index - this has a bunch of original documents, maps etc but they're very W3 orientated, of course. 

Honours and awards | VietnamWar.govt.nz, New Zealand and the Vietnam War - awards and citations. 

Location Map: New Zealanders In Vietnam | VietnamWar.govt.nz, New Zealand and the Vietnam War - interactive maps of NZ locations during the war. 

I think I've got some other links archived somewhere too but I suspect they're on my work computer.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 12, 2015)

This archive has been a bit spooky for me because I can follow the actions and events of my team almost day-to-day with the Command Chronologies for my Group. The writing is admin clerk template,  just numbers, facts, grids and abbreviations. You can't smell the dirt, feel the heat, see the blood, know the names or faces or the real circumstances. But as stark as it is, it triggers technicolor/dolby sound menories. This is the entry for the night of my medevac.







It's just crazy to encounter this stuff after many years.

USEF =unspecified enemy force
SAF=small arms fire
OWF=organic weapons fire
RF=South Vietnamese Regional Force Infantry


----------

